
How an Atari Chip Set Off a War Among Neuroscientists - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/atari-chip-set-off-bitter-war-among-neuroscientists/
======
jhbadger
Strange to call the 6502 as "an Atari Chip" (yes, I know that was the Wired
title). Yes, several Atari systems, including the 2600 and 400/800 series used
the CPU, but they didn't design it and many other companies also used it. The
Commodore 64, Apple II, and BBC Micro also were 6502-based.

------
brainrecon
a war, really?

